# [AfterEffects]Typewriter



## Schaelle (12. April 2004)

Hallo, gibt es in AE einen Typewriter bzw Schreibmaschinen Effekt, also das Buchstaben nach und nach erscheinen?

mfg Schaelle


----------



## goela (12. April 2004)

So wird's gemacht!


----------



## Schaelle (12. April 2004)

ah schön das is gleich ein Bsp für Premiere, das is ja noch besser brauch ich nur über 2 Progis gehn 

Danke

mfg Schaelle

p.s. das is aber trotzdem so ne Umweg Methode oder? Einfach aber Aufwenidg (mehr oder weniger).


----------



## goela (13. April 2004)

Ich glaube, dass ich mal über ein PlugIn-Packet (Boris?) gelesen habe, was so einen Textwriter-Effekt beihaltet! Bin mir nicht ganz sicher!

Aber diese Methode ist immerhin kostenlos!


----------



## Chrisu (13. April 2004)

Warum so umständlich und nicht direkt mit AFX?

AFX 5:
Text schreiben, und dann eine Maske darüber und Keyframes die Maske animieren.

ab AFX 6:
Textebene (nicht den Effekt Text) und dann mal die Eigenschaften der Textebene anschauen ... damit kann man sehr einfach und elegant einen Schreibmaschineneffekt erzielen. Und wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann haben die dafür auch auf CreativeCow ein Tutorial zur neuen Textebene von AFX6 gemacht.

So long,
Chrisu ;-)

PS: ich hab gerade nochmals im Web nachgeschaut und hier ist der Link zum Tutorial von CreativeCow:

Typewriter


----------

